# Pandora, Bailey or Karma?



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I like Pandora or Karma while DH likes Bailey.



















Close up:









her odd sock









booty shot:









My favorite shot:









movement:









My other fav shot (even though it's overexposed (?)


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

She looks like a Bailey.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I like Pandora. I like the unique names.


----------



## WWA (Sep 30, 2010)

We almost named our blue roan Karma!
But looking at the pictures, I think Bailey really suits her!


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

I like Pandora and Bailey both. She's a cutie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanniS (Oct 1, 2010)

thats adorable!!!!!
i have to agree...i think bailey suits her sooo muh 
i could just gobble her up she is so cute!!!!!!!


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Okay, what does DH mean?? **** husband?? :lol:

Btw, in my opinion, Bailey fits her best. I think I'm going to name my filly (I hope she'll be a filly anyways) out of Nova, Mercedes.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Dear or Damned husband..depending on my mood, rofl! Ever since I heard Pandora I've just loved it. Trying 'em both on for size today.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I couldn't imagine myself yelling "Pandora" out in the pasture.... lol


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Pandora, it would probably end up getting shortend to Pandy anyway.


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

Bailey
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If she were my filly, I would likely choose Pandora just because I do like unique names. All of them are good names, Pandora is just my fave.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Smrobs..I too, like unique names (and mythology...one of my pups is named Aries), so I think I'm going to go with Pandora. I like Bailey..but I'm sure there are plenty of horses named Bailey. One day, I hope to be able to use the names Flirt and Karma, cause I do love those too (but just didn't seem to fit her.)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know any horses named Bailey but that is my niece's name :lol:.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

I think Pandora fits her. I know three horses named Bailey. She is cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

How about just plain Panda.... she sort of looks like a panda, not the animal but the name.....


----------



## baileydawn (Oct 8, 2010)

BAILEY!! Since its my name  its an awesome name!


----------



## CrookedHalo (Nov 17, 2009)

I like Pandora! She is a cutie


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I vote for pandora, you could always call her dora for short as well


----------

